# Easiest bindings to get in and out of?



## nofronts (Dec 20, 2011)

So i just picked up a Sierra Stunt 159 Wide and now need to get some bindings. My biggest beef with bindings is always having to flop down to put them on or try to balance standing up. I defiantly do not want any step in or click in bindings since i do not have the boots to use with them. I just wanted to see if there are any recommendations on what to go with for this new reverse camber board. I had the same burton balance board with burton bindings now for 7 years so im thinking that almost any binding will be better then what im currently riding.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

this

10char


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Do you have health issues that make it uncomfortable for you to get into traditional bindings, or are you just being an american cry baby?


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

If you're just being a baby, Flow's aren't going to plug your tears. You still have to bend over to get into them.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> Do you have health issues that make it uncomfortable for you to get into traditional bindings, or are you just being an american cry baby?


Lol.

Ok, come on, 1st post. Be nice!

Hmm, but I do agree to a point. Learn how to strap in like (nearly) everybody else.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

do your boots look like this? :laugh:


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Man, you guys are assholes :laugh:

nofronts won't even come back to ask anything else if you carry on like that!


----------



## nofronts (Dec 20, 2011)

Nefarious said:


> this
> 
> 10char


I was actually looking at flow's, might go this route or just pick some thing that looks decent and is not too much $. like i said my bindings are 7 years old so any thing new should be a huge change to me.


----------



## nofronts (Dec 20, 2011)

grafta said:


> Man, you guys are assholes :laugh:
> 
> nofronts won't even come back to ask anything else if you carry on like that!


its all good :forums:


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

nofronts said:


> its all good :forums:


:thumbsup:

You got it right there!


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

Alpine Lab Product Reviews: Best Speed-Entry Bindings | Snowboarder Magazine

here ya go. all kinds of info including pros/cons of each, prices, and average time to strap in to each binding.

enjoy.


----------



## ttchad (Jan 9, 2008)

Just go buy some used Targa's! They will last you another 7 years.


----------



## nofronts (Dec 20, 2011)

FacePlant4Free said:


> Alpine Lab Product Reviews: Best Speed-Entry Bindings | Snowboarder Magazine
> 
> here ya go. all kinds of info including pros/cons of each, prices, and average time to strap in to each binding.
> 
> enjoy.


This is awesome!!!!!! Thanks!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

nofronts said:


> its all good :forums:


( =

10charssss


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

nofronts said:


> I was actually looking at flow's, might go this route or just pick some thing that looks decent and is not too much $. like i said my bindings are 7 years old so any thing new should be a huge change to me.


Well, I'll stop being a dick. 

I just got the NXT AT-SE's. I've had traditional strap in's until this point and I can honestly say I've fallen in love. I ride off the lift and flick up the highback in mid carve.

Bindings are preference, so take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

K2 Cinch - Ctx.


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

nofronts said:


> This is awesome!!!!!! Thanks!!!:thumbsup:


np. i saw this today. posted it in a few places already since everyone is always trying to compare them all.


----------

